# Pack goat folks near Eugene, Oregon?



## sinthome (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi, everyone. I am raising a Saanen wether as a pack goat. He is about 6 months old and needs some training hikes. If anyone in the area wants to meet up for a little practice trail time or whatever else, please let me know!


----------



## DKalakay (Dec 24, 2009)

We live out in the Dexter area and go on daily hikes right from the house. You would be welcome to come out and join us sometime. Our three goats are all full grown and have horns so we'd just have to be careful they don't pick on your guy. 
Denise


----------



## sinthome (Apr 9, 2011)

PMed!


----------



## packer (Mar 24, 2013)

*near Eugene*

I just got a Saanen whether too, only about a month old but by the summer I'm thinking he'll be ready to hike a little. I'm in central Oregon between Sisters and Redmond. I like the area around Foley Ridge and just south of there. It's probably an hour or so east on 126 from Eugene, about the same from here. Maybe when the huckleberries get ripe!

Here's a pic of Louie.


----------



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm a couple hours north of you in the valley. 30 mins east of woodburn. I've got 2 yearling alpines. If you can't hook up with some closer, I'd be willing to go out with you. Once August hits I'm hunting though. Bear, then elk, then deer. Takes me past christmas. My boys will be meat packers.


----------



## sinthome (Apr 9, 2011)

Well, my goat is looking good, but I am rough for wear. I got into a car accident and haven't been able to take him out on many hikes. Posted him for sale on CL if anyone is interested in a Saanen pack goat project! http://eugene.craigslist.org/grd/3904258140.html


----------



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

Wow, nice beard and he certainly doesn't look like he's missed many meals. I'd consider it, but my goats are not horned. So won't assimilate well.


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Wow, funny, I just looked on craigslist last night and saw this goat. Then I see this thread today. Sorry you got into an accident! Hope you recover quickly.


----------

